

Spaceengine – explore the galaxy - Polarity
http://en.spaceengine.org

======
Polarity
"a free space simulation program that lets you explore the universe in three
dimensions, from planet Earth to the most distant galaxies."

I always liked the idea to explore the universe virtually and being able to
land seamlessly on planets. This was really something i hoped come to Star
Citizen or Elite Dangerous. But seems there are already some nice indie Sim
Engines out there.

